# Oscar Got New Substrate!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I have an Oscar that seems to be happy over a change in substrate.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

sweet oscar man







I have red tiger and he is a







got him with syno and they are always fighting







really nice fish you have..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Great looking oscar alex


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Always wanted one......


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks guys.








He's got a mild case of HITH unfortunately, but I think I have managed to halt the progression of it.
Now if i can only reverse those bumps/wrinkles/pits or whatever.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love it
pugnacious little oscar you have there lol
excellent looking tank


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

is hi still happy with a substrate or is he







?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well.... kinda i suppose.

He is a bit annoyed with me now because i added a hole bunch more wood to the tank to break up his territory a bit and to provide more shelter for my pleco lol.
Will be posting a new video on that soon i hope.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the look of that tank.. you have inspired me to change my substrate from black sand to a similar gravel


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Maybe this will inspire you some more.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

great man but I would give him more space...that is just my opinion..everything looks fine..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the look of that tank... almost looks like the water is tanned amazing job


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well it kinda is, fresh logs are leeching a lot of tannins into the water, i choose to keep it for the more natural feel it adds to everything.
And the PH is perfectly buffered by the high mineral content that my source water already has.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

nice oscar


----------

